# Cold Mold Ripple / Whittle



## georgeoj (Feb 9, 2012)

[]


----------



## ms.gal (Feb 9, 2012)

Ever see that on a new jar? I went to can something and found a mason golden harvest pint in my stash with whittle..inside of jar is smooth..you can feel the whittle on the outside..


----------



## RED Matthews (Feb 9, 2012)

> Cold Mold Ripple / Whittle - 2/9/2012 11:34:26 AM
> New Messages
> georgeoj
> Super Member
> ...


 
 Interesting.  Usually this can be seen in glass where the mold was too cold to let the pliable glass be blown against the mold metal in an even thickness quantity.  From the picture it is hard to see it being anything else.  Interesting question.  RED M.


----------



## katb (Feb 15, 2012)

Nice bottle and jars! Is that a hutchinson in front and what is inside it?


----------



## georgeoj (Feb 15, 2012)

Thanks Kathy. Yes, it is a Hutch and the dark thing inside it is the remains of the stopper.   George


----------



## georgeoj (Mar 14, 2012)

Four more hammer whittled.[8D]


----------

